# Optical Forums > The Job Board >  Full time Optometrist  - Optometrist needed in Western Massachusetts

## SBeveridge

Optometrist (OD)
Currently seeking an Optometrist for a full-time opportunity with a full scope private practice in the Ware, MA area.  This private practice is patient focused and is looking for an OD with excellent chairside manner.
*Benefits for the Optometrist (OD)*
           M-F with no weekends
           Avg 20-24 exams per day with tech support
           Practice is booked out, you will be busy immediately
           Equipment includes Visual Field, Retinal scan, etc.
           Base plus bonus opportunity
           Need OD beginning of 2023, will not consider 2023 grads at this time
*Responsibilities of the Optometrist (OD)*
           Perform comprehensive eye health and vision examinations
           Diagnose disease and vision disorders
           Counsel patients regarding their vision needs
*Requirements of the Optometrist (OD)*
           Doctor of Optometry degree (OD)
           License to practice in the state of MA
           Excellent clinical and communication skills
           Ability to thrive in a team environment
*To apply please email your CV / resume to sbeveridge@etsvision.com*
Sheri Beveridge
Phone/text : (540) 206-2315
Email: sbeveridge@etsvision.com
meetme.so/SheriETSVision
Website: www.etsvision.com
*ETS Vision* specializes in recruiting Optometrists and Ophthalmologists for top practices across the country. All conversations and inquiries are completely confidential. All fees are paid by the client (hiring/selling practice). If you are now or will be seeking an opportunity, send your resume/CV TODAY!

----------

